# Avalanche Electronic Crossover



## musicismypill (Jul 29, 2012)

Does anyone know anything about this crossover?

* AVALANCHE ELECTRONIC CROSSOVER NETWORK * | Trade Me

Looks like a quality, old school crossover but I can't find any info about it online.

I'd like to use it in my system with an Alpine 7949E, MDA-5048 and run an active setup with DIY drivers in my front doors.

See existing thread : http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/system-design-help-me-choose-equipment-my-car/133803-recommendations-my-kind-old-school-setup-vw-passat-b5.html

I love the quality and features in my 7949E and want to stick with a good SQ setup but have a low speaker budget right now.

Thanks,


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

Its not high end.Looks just like a Profile I had years ago.


----------

